# RIR cross boy or girl



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Just a up date on my RIR cross 18 weeks old. Any ideas on if it's a lady or not?






I'm thinking and hoping its a lady ☺

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

From the comb and wattle size at that age I'd lean more toward roo, can't clearly see the hackle feathers to be sure as some hens have monster combs, but if the feathers come into obvious points like a dagger, you can bet it's a rooster. If they are rounded, hen.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

No they are flat I keep checking lol see the red wallets get me but it has dull black tail feathers none long like a roo and flat hackle feathers 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It definitely has the wattles and comb of a full grown adult hen, which at 18 weeks they would normally still be small and pale. 

I don't go by tail feathers as I've had Roos not come into their own until they were almost a year, and pullets have a huge flagship in a few months. 

What does the saddle look like?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

That is, without a doubt, a hen. I'm 100% sure. Good looking one too.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

I will see if I can get some better picks tomorrow, thank you for your help 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm guessing lady!*




*I'm bad at this game and about 50% right.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

She is a lady and laying lovely eggs for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

